

Ask HN: How many folks use Jersey for agile development? - andymboyle

Just wondering if any folks out there use the Java-based Jersey for agile development. If so, I'd love to see some examples of your work and hear why you chose to use Jersey instead of, well, anything else.
======
danso
What...is...that?

